# 2003 Sentra GXE Loose Change Rattle Sound



## jamie_03sentra (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi, 

New to the forum was hoping someone had an answer or a direction. 
I have a 2003 Sentra GXE (Auto Trans) and since friday on and off there is a slight rattling as if someone dropped loose change in the system. When I apply the brake, the rattle immediately stops. I've had the car for 3 years and have only had to take in in for repairs once, that being in february. I'm just hoping the law of averages aren't catching up with me.

Anyone familair with this type of rattle?

thank you for your time,
Jamie


----------



## PixMan (Nov 6, 2005)

This could be a very simple one:

Anti-rattle clips on the brake calipers are missing or out-of-place. The fact that it stops as soon as you step on the brake pedal is the key indicator. Either pull the front wheels off and check yourself, or have a mechanic do it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jamie_03sentra (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for the info. I will have someone check it out as I dont really know squat when it comes to cars.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

could it be the brake wear indicators?
These are meant to make noise and go away when you step on the brake.


----------



## PixMan (Nov 6, 2005)

IanH said:


> could it be the brake wear indicators?
> These are meant to make noise and go away when you step on the brake.


I don't see how the indicators could do that. They are little metal tabs spot-welded to the pad which could only come into contact with the rotor when the pad is tight against it (and thoroughly worn.)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

PixMan said:


> I don't see how the indicators could do that. They are little metal tabs spot-welded to the pad which could only come into contact with the rotor when the pad is tight against it (and thoroughly worn.)


Yes, but it doesnt work like that.
When the brakes are off they lightly rub making niose.
When you apply the brakes they bend and press against the disc and dont make noise that is normally heard.

please check your brake pads.


----------

